

Share live code snippets in your browser - phawk
http://codeshare.io/

======
unwind
The editor on that page doesn't know that selecting something (like the
loooong help text that's there from the start) and hitting the DELETE key on
my keyboard should delete the selection. That's when I hit my back button.

Aargh, all these re-implemented text editors on the web. :/

~~~
fonziguy
Looks like a bug on first select. Should be easy fix.

~~~
fonziguy
Should work better now

------
techietrash
Almost perfect! The only thing missing (for me) is the ability to edit in one
part of the document at the same time as someone else edits a different part
of the document, (similar to how firepad.io works). With that addition it
would be just wonderful!

Any chance you'll be adding this source code to GitHub?

~~~
fonziguy
I will definitely. Needs some clean up first.

~~~
techietrash
Another addition that would be nice to have and informative: a small badge or
counter with the number of people currently editing the document? Not sure if
that's easily done or more trouble than it's worth!

~~~
fonziguy
I like it, good thinking

------
martin_
I think this is more of a firebase demo than a useful tool. That said, if
JSFiddle had real-time support then that could be very cool.

~~~
cad
you can set an arbitrary url like codeshare.io/hackernews instead of the auto-
generated value. its like etherpad + socket.im. nice.

------
sadkingbilly
Interesting. We're finally back to the 1990's BBS days, with real-time sysop
chat. I never understood why AIM and other chat messengers removed real-time
typing when we always had that with the BBSes. I suppose it was due to latency
or flow (you type a sentence hit enter, I type a sentence hit enter), but in
2013, you would think most chat systems would allow character by character
typing by now. You can tell a lot from a person by how they type: slow typing,
frequent misspellings, interrupting the other user, etc, and can convey more
information.

<http://codeshare.io/hackernews>

~~~
spullara
They removed it because people don't like it. Every chat system out there has
had it at one point or another. As it turns out, people don't like their
mistakes broadcast to the person they are chatting with.

------
anirudhrata
Can anyone explain how this works?I opened the URL in two different browsers
and it works fine but I don't see any data in Fiddler.

~~~
fonziguy
You should see a code editor, that looks like Sublime, that you can write or
paste code into. What browser are you using?

~~~
anirudhrata
It is working fine for me. I wanted to know how the application works. I mean
there should be HTTP requests going to the server, but I don't find any. The
same is the case with the other browser where I am viewing the code.

~~~
fonziguy
Oh I see. Firebase is the magic behind that <https://www.firebase.com/>

------
LLVM_clang
Great tool. but sadly Korean not available. when add a comment with Korean,
all codes suddenly disappear. Are you have a scheme that support to unicode?

------
n8ji
Add support for multiple cursors (like <http://socrates.io>), then you've
_really_ got something.

------
donpdonp
Does this shared editor have advantages over etherpad?

~~~
fonziguy
Hmm probably not feature wise. This was hacked together on the train. One
advantage though is sharing code quickly (no download or reg) in any browser.

------
afshinmeh
Good job! I like it, real-time code editing.

------
denzil_correa

        Oops! Google Chrome could not find codeshare.io
    

Am I missing something?

~~~
phawk
you might be missing some DNS

